

A site that collects all your "read later" lists in one place - mortenjust
http://mortenjust.com/2010/08/19/introducing-donefeed-a-master-reading-list/

======
swah
I keep thinking Instapaper and this service could do more with this valuable
"items to read" data. This information has infinite value: they know what I'm
going to be like (read) in the next few days (future).

Of course it makes the implementation more complicated, but it could also make
the site invaluable. At least, show reviews from other people who read the
same links, track "hot" and top rated links (because people just put too much
stuff in their reading list and have to filter it anyway, they might as well
help each other sorting what is more important).

More complicated things would be: automatically separating links in clusters
(categories), telling me some link is no longer valid (some info only has
value when new), detecting friends as "people who read (or like) the same
stuff, etc.

Right now those sites have little more value than a txt file (or Org-mode),
and that makes me frown.

~~~
ianjorgensen
Exactly!

Knowing that somebody actually read/watched/listened to... something is very
valuable, and I havent seen anybody create a reading list that leverages that
data.

I dont consider an rss reader as a reading list, i consider a reading list as
a hand picked list.

We need a digg/instapaper and i think donefeed can be it.

Discalimer: I coded donefeed.

